# install from usb ebox 3851



## davidgurvich (Apr 29, 2011)

Has anyone managed to install FreeBSD from usb on this device?  The cpu is x86 compatible and should boot from usb but doesn't work with the memstick img.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2011)

How did you put the image on the memory stick? That's usually where things go wrong.


----------

